# Ton Vertauscht ?



## Morytox (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich habe bemerkt seit kurzem erst dass wenn ich CS mit headset (sennheiser pc 150) spiele und das via frontpanel an meim asus maximus formula anschließe mit dem HD port merke ich dass ingame der sound verdreht ist , rechts hör ich links und links hör ich rechts wobei vorn und hinten stimmt , wenn ich im treibermenü beide seiten teste stimmt es jedoch das heist beim testen gibt er das links signal auch links aus, das verwundert mich aber wenn ich das hinten angeschlossene 5.1 sys benutze bleiben die sounds richtig... woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## SeoP (29. Mai 2008)

1.) dein Frontpanel ist auf dem Mobo falsch angeschlossen...
2.) der Sound ist bei CS "invertiert" eingestellt (also kanaele vertauscht)


----------



## browza (29. Mai 2008)

Entweder du hast dein Headset falsch auf oder es ist etwas bei den Kanälen umgestellt!


----------



## Morytox (31. Mai 2008)

wie kann ich die invertierung bei cs aufheben ?
also mein frontpanel hat 2 komplexe jumper also nicht das rumgewurschtel mit den einzelnen dingern ...
einmal HD-Audio (welches ich angeschlossen habe) und Alc' 97 was ich nicht dran h abe ... solllte soweit alles richtig sein. wie gesagt im windoof ausgabe normal aber wie kann man das in cs richtig stellen ?


----------



## ShadowAlien (31. Mai 2008)

Hi... nutzt du Vista? 
Wenn ja, solltest du beim CS spielen, vorher den Sound auf Stereo umstellen. Das Headset kann ja sowieso nur Stereo bzw. Surround emulieren. Also... vor dem zocken im Treiber auf Stereo stellen ... nicht in cs umstellen ... das bringt komischerweise nichts.
Probiers aus.
LG


----------



## Morytox (31. Mai 2008)

bei meim board gibts mit frontpanel die möglichkeit 5.1 und Headset anzuschließen und immer wenn ich es anschließe muss ich reboot mache damit er alles richtig erkennt aber dann erkennt er es auch als headset und müsste ja somit auf stereosound sein... (ja vista ultimat 64bit)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß leider nicht genau, wie die Soundkarte deines Mainboards arbeitet. Bei der Xfi kann man zur Not Beispielsweise alle Kanäle (Vorne links, rechts, center usw.) einzeln softwareseits einfach so vertauschen, falls man ein Verkabelungsfehler gemacht hat.

Vielleicht bietet das die Software deiner Soundkarte ebenfalls an?


----------



## ShadowAlien (1. Juni 2008)

du hast nen frontpanel mit 5.1, dass du am onboardsound des mainboards angeschlossen hast?????


----------



## Morytox (1. Juni 2008)

nein xD wenn das frontpanel angeschlossen ist sollte theorethisch beides Parallel Laufen 5.1 (hinten soundkarte) und Headset (frontpanel) nur dass ich immer n reboot brauche


----------



## ShadowAlien (1. Juni 2008)

Hm.. klingt komisch ... stell doch einfach mal, wie oben schon gesagt, im treiber auf stereo. dann cs testen.


----------



## Morytox (3. Juni 2008)

stellt der ja selbst um da er wenn am frontpanel angeschlossen ist nen headset erkennt und einstellt


----------



## SeoP (4. Juni 2008)

Morytox schrieb:


> nein xD wenn das frontpanel angeschlossen ist sollte theorethisch beides Parallel Laufen 5.1 (hinten soundkarte) und Headset (frontpanel) nur dass ich immer n reboot brauche



nein, der Sound wird immer nur über einen Ausgang wieder gegeben. 
Wenn Du dein Frontpanel benutzt, dann sind die hinteren Ausgänge stumm geschalten. 

ergibt aus 2 Gruenden Sinn:

1.) wenn Du hinten Boxen oder einen Anschluss an eine Anlage verwendest und Du vorne Kopfhörer einsteckst, ist es wenig sinnig beides laufen zu lassen. Wozu benutzt man dann Kopfhörer.

2.) wenn Du hinten passive Boxen (keinen eigenen Verstärker integriert) und dann Kopfhörer oder gar weitere Passiv-Boxen am Frontpanel anschliesst, dann muss dein Board ja eine gewisse Leistung erbringen um diese Boxen/Kopfhörer gleichzeitig zu befeuern. hier kann es unter Umständen zu Problemen durch ungenügende Stromversorgung des Soundchips kommen. eine Folge daraus könnte sogar ein instabiles System sein.

Deswegen: es geht nur ein Ausgang


----------

